# December 2012 Photo Competition : Consume



## dweller (Dec 6, 2012)

*Consume:*
Tis the season to consume. Open to your own interpretation of course.
*Entries:*

It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
Last entry at midnight 31st December 2012
Only use pictures you photographed yourself
If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.

*Voting:*

1st January 2013 to midnight on 3rd January
Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## plurker (Dec 7, 2012)

1) Cafe Open


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2012)

Mmmm:






After consumption:


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 9, 2012)

5 Star Breakfast






Menorca Shoe Shop






Vegetarians look away


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Empties


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 10, 2012)

2. Our daily bread


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 10, 2012)

3. Consumables


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Consumed


----------



## clicker (Dec 10, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 2. Our daily bread





Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 3. Consumables


What is the white machinery in right hand background?


----------



## dweller (Dec 10, 2012)

wow, some great shots so far


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 12, 2012)

clicker said:


> What is the white machinery in right hand background?


Satelitte.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 12, 2012)

It's a radio telescope


----------



## cybertect (Dec 12, 2012)

Grandma Death said:


> 5 Star Breakfast


 
We stayed the other side of St George's Bay at the Corinthian.


----------



## plurker (Dec 15, 2012)

2) 12 bags of Christmas


----------



## Greebo (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2012)

clicker said:


> What is the white machinery in right hand background?


http://astro-canada.ca/_en/a2107.php


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2012)

1. New York Diner


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2012)

2. Thirsty


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 16, 2012)

Just stopped the car and took this. The flash was on, I didn't even know. I know nothing about settings...but I like this.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa's eating you with his eyes... "How you doing, big boy?"


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 23, 2012)

"Empty glasses, full bottle"



"Meet your meat and let the juices flow"


----------



## clicker (Dec 30, 2012)

1. posh nosh


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## what (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Chesnuts


2. Fruit and Veg

 

3. Try me


----------



## clicker (Dec 30, 2012)

..


----------



## clicker (Dec 30, 2012)

.......sorry trying to resize ...not very well.


----------



## what (Jan 1, 2013)

1. Neon wilderness new York diner
2. JC3 Empties
3. Scifisam after consumption


----------



## cesare (Jan 1, 2013)

1. Consumed - SpookyFrank
2. 12 bags of Christmas - plurker
3. After Consumption - scifisam


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2013)

1 What - Fruit and Veg

2 Clicker - posh nosh

3 Plurker - 12 bags of christmas


----------



## clicker (Jan 2, 2013)

1. Neon wilderness - New York diner.

2. Johnny Canuck - our daily bread.

3. Plurker - 12 bags of christmas.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2013)

1. Grandma Death Vegetarians look away

2. Johnny Canuck3 Our Daily Bread

3. Grandma Death 5 Star Breakfast


----------



## dweller (Jan 2, 2013)

1 Johnny Canuck3 Empties
2 Plurker 12 bags of christmas
3 Spooky Frank consumed


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 2, 2013)

1. what - Fruit and veg
2. Johnny Canuck3 - Our daily bread
3. plurker - Cafe open (what is a mucky baguette? )


----------



## cesare (Jan 4, 2013)

Who's won then?


----------



## dweller (Jan 4, 2013)

I have added up the scores and there is a four way draw on six points each between
Plurker - 12 bags of Christmas
Neon Wilderness - New York Diner
What - Fruit and Veg
Johnny Canuck3 - Our Daily Bread

Congratulations to all of you but we need a winner so...
The voting at this point is limited to choosing one of these four entries.
Anyone can vote, including those who voted in the first ballot.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2013)

What - Fruit and Veg


----------



## dweller (Jan 4, 2013)

12 bags of Christmas


----------



## cesare (Jan 4, 2013)

12 bags of Christmas


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2013)

JC3 Our Daily Bread


----------



## clicker (Jan 4, 2013)

neon wilderness - new york diner


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

12 bags of christmas


----------



## dweller (Jan 5, 2013)

Right, that's enough voting as we need to get the next comp started.
Well done everyone some great photos entered.

I declare Plurker - 12 Bags of Christmas the winning entry.
Congratulations. Nice to see that recycling even took place in Georgian times.


----------



## cesare (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations plurker!


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2013)

woah, unexpected  thanks all!
I often enter but never expect to win anything, I get a warm glow even when I get a 'like' on one of my pics .

Jan comp thread started...


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2013)

its a fantastic picture. Great composition


----------



## Firky (Jan 7, 2013)

editor said:


> photo


 
What is a cheese a funnel?


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2013)

firky said:


> What is a cheese a funnel?


It was produced during the urban curry. Ask Stig and rich!


----------

